# Condoms For STD Detection ...



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

These Teens Are Working On A Glowing Condom That Changes Color If You Have An STD












> Glow yellow for herpes? A group of British teenage boys have presented an idea for a condom that changes color based on whether its wearer has an STD.
> 
> The teens told the Daily Mail that the condoms would contain molecules that attach to STD bacteria and shine with a fluorescent glow. The concept is called S.T.EYE, a play on the sexually transmitted infections it is intended to recognize.
> 
> The finished product might glow green for chlamydia, yellow for herpes and blue for syphilis, according to the paper.


It is not clear, is the condom detecting the guy wearing or the "recipient"? Assuming the recipient, as the guy do you just dip once, pull out and wait for the test result before proceeding (or running for the hills)?

Also, where did these kids get a blue dildo (would be funny if someone asked them and they responded they borrowed from their mom lol).


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Sounds to me as if "British teenage boys" don't really understand what love is. They did not even ask it to glow with red little hearts to indicate that the female had a good time...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Brings new meaning to "dip stick."


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

badsanta said:


> Sounds to me as if "British teenage boys" don't really understand what love is. They did not even ask it to glow with red little hearts to indicate that the female had a good time...


Or more importantly, did she fake it???


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Or more importantly, did she fake it???


These "British Teenage Boys" are the perfect market to buy their girlfriends one of the Smart Bras for Christmas that Microsoft developed to help prevent their hot bodied babes from overeating: Microsoft developed a 'smart' bra - CNN.com

I've got my wife one of those, but I reverse engineered it to alert my phone when she gets too emotional to quietly buzz in my pocket so that I know to just let her win at an argument. Oddly enough, my phone always buzzes every dang time I step into the room!


----------



## crozhuyou (Jun 26, 2015)

They did not even ask it to glow with red little hearts to indicate that the female had a good time.


----------

